# Best dog costume ever!



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2013)

Must with the guy in the UPS uniform. 

That is so cute.


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh I don't know-


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Oh I don't know-



Hehe!!!


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's one for you David:


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2013)

Or these





Bark Vader?




Forgive will I not!




Mammy!!!!!!


----------



## David H (Nov 1, 2013)

Obviously a Trekkie.







Multi-coloured Dog







Egyptian Dog






Pirate Dog


----------

